# Apple Snail Eggs - too dry?



## shunyata (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm very new to this. I have my first clutch of Apple Snail eggs - they were laid about a week ago. They were keeping fairly moist until today. I think I had the tank lid off too long (an hour?) - was doing a water change that took much longer than normal.

I didn't think anything of it until I noticed the clutch had slipped down the glass by about an inch. Worried it might fall further and have all the little snails drown, I moved them to a plastic bowl floating in the same tank. I was planning to do this eventually anyhow - I don't want them hatching directly into the water and being eaten by my betta & frog afterall.

That is when I noticed they were dry!! I gave them a quick rinse in tank water, but made sure they are not in a puddle. I'm hopeful that only the outer eggs were affected, but would appreciate any advice for keeping them safe & moist until they hatch.

I'm going to start by turning the light off part of the day - that seems to drive the humidity (or at least the condensation) up in my setup.

Tank: 15g - 15 gallon Freshwater fish tank
Here is a pic of where the eggs are now: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...olding-pen-snaill-eggs-floating-inside-10303/


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

They're still safe especially the ones in the inner layer. An hour is not much.


----------



## shunyata (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! Glad to know there is still hope. 

I think I found a better solution than the floating bowl. I picked up a 'breeding net'. It has a suction cup that I'm using to keep it above the water. I think this will allow the humidity to get to the eggs much better and it keeps them from going directly under the hot light where it is drier. Now I can keep my plants & eggs happy. 8)

Updated pics:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...531/air-gap-between-breeding-net-water-10305/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ank-1531/apple-snail-eggs-breeding-net-10304/


----------

